# lost 6 team members how your day going



## dcworker (Feb 29, 2020)

Wanna flex? Lol


----------



## Hal (Feb 29, 2020)

Oh snap. Did they "pursue other opportunities"? Or were they promoted to guest?


----------



## Luck (Mar 1, 2020)

dcworker said:


> View attachment 9731
> Wanna flex? Lol


B2 life is tough. Both your OMs quit?


----------



## ItChecksOut (Mar 1, 2020)

Luck said:


> B2 life is tough. Both your OMs quit?


At my DC it seems A2 has the most trouble with retention. They can even hit their budgeted goals and have the other keys make up for it. I know they have had several discussions *in the past* with doing away with a2 but it never seems to go past that.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Mar 4, 2020)

Seems like it's hard to keep people on A2 and it's hard to keep people in Outbound on any key.  I think  at one point we were trying to see if A1 and B1 OT could pick enough to VLE all of A2 every day or maybe that's just me overreacting to A1 and B1 OT picking everything so all of A2 could VLE everyday. Forgive my honesty.

They did hire for A2 so I guess that means it's here to stay for now and it means more people on A2 get to VLE every day. For the win.


----------

